# Edge 500 Won't upload data



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

I went on a 12.5 hour hike and my Edge 500 recorded the data fine. Now when I connect it to the USB it will connect but when I try to upload the data nothing happens. I tried resetting and starting a new file and stopping it. Everything records fine but it won't upload. Any ideas what happened? I don't see a system reset button anywhere.


----------



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

I reinstalled the firmware and it still won't upload any data. Any ideas?


----------



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

I figured it out by searching some Garmin forums...

I use Google Chrome browser. I had to clear the cache of the browser and then everything worked just fine. Mystery solved.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

In this case, talking to yourself is a good thing, since you were impatient and looking for answers while many of us were sleeping.........  

I just saw that Garmin Forums solution about 2 minutes ago.


----------



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

I thought most people were awake between 4 and 7 pm.

I hope it helps someone else out. It would have sucked to loose a twelve and a half hour trip.

Another interesting note, by the way, my Edge 500 and a friends Edge 305 were recording the same trip. His listed calories at almost 10,000 while mine listed calories under 6000. He is 40 lbs lighter than I am. His also listed elevation gain as about 9200 ft vs. mine at 6800 ft. His showed the distance at about a half mile further. I'm guessing both were under on distance by a mile or two. Some of these differences are huge.

My confidence in the altitude and calorie accuracy has dwindled significantly. I already knew the mileage could be off by up to 10% under tree cover. Looks like the 305 gets slightly better reception than the 500.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Ahhh, I looked at it this morning and thought it was wee hours of the morning here in the States, I was under caffeinated, do that is my excuse.  

My guess is that the smaller physical size of the 500 means a smaller panel antenna, so less gain. Again, not as likely an issue for road bikes since they will not typically be under the tree cover that mtb riders will be. Back to the fact that the 500 seems to be aimed more at road riding.

Is your friends 305 recording at one second intervals or smart recording? I know your 500 can only do one second recording if you have a power meter, and that can make a huge difference in distance on twisty, tight single track, and will affect elevation to some extent.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

when using Garmin Connect, be sure to use the Correction Feature on the lower left hand side of the page, and make sure it is Enabled. That should help with differences in elevation.

Windy days riding through passes totally screws up my Altimeter readings on the Edge305, surges appear as drops to lower elevations, then when the gust is over, you appear to the altimeter as back up again at normal elevation. Just the nature of the beast.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

RandyBoy said:


> when using Garmin Connect, be sure to use the Correction Feature on the lower left hand side of the page, and make sure it is Enabled. That should help with differences in elevation.
> 
> Windy days riding through passes totally screws up my Altimeter readings on the Edge305, surges appear as drops to lower elevations, then when the gust is over, you appear to the altimeter as back up again at normal elevation. Just the nature of the beast.


Both 500 and 305 have barometric altimeters that should not need error correction. I experimented with both my 305 and 705 data, and it is less accurate using the GC error correction.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

slocaus said:


> Both 500 and 305 have barometric altimeters that should not need error correction. I experimented with both my 305 and 705 data, and it is less accurate using the GC error correction.


+1 I used my Oregon on a run around the perimeter of the football stadium (including running up the bleachers). The barometric altimeter showed those climbs, but GC's elevation "corrections" erased them entirely. And the bleachers at this stadium are not the typical constructed type. They're built into earthen hills that should appear on a map (and they do appear on Google Maps/Earth).


----------

